# Home Page keeps resetting to spam site



## hlafarlett

Three weeks ago a "bestsearch.com" site popped up as my home page when i booted my computer and got on the internet.  I reset the page to googles (my former home page) and when i got on next it was yet again set to that damned site.  

I also noticed now that when i search on google and click on a link of a search item, sometimes i am misdirected to a "bestsearch-auto/real estate" site instead of the one i clicked.  I have to hit back and reclick on the link...sometimes more than once to get to the site.

I have uninstalled every program from three weeks ago and have a anti spyware program for years on my computer.  Ran that and nothing.  Searched for the site in cookies or anywhere else...nothing.

It just keeps loading itself without help as my home page and interferring in my search sites...i have checked registers and every folder/file on my computer to see if its hiding...nothing.

Help????!!!!  What is causing this stupid search to load on my computer....

http://best-search.cc/index.php?v=6&aff=3922991  (this is the site)


----------



## ian

This forum has instructions on the removal of that
http://www.computercops.biz/postt40304.html


----------



## Jimbob1989

It might be to do with adware. Adware is files which record your internet activity and make consumer profiles on you however they might also be changing your hompage. Go to www.lavasoftusa.com i think it is and download a program called adware. This will remove any such files and probably stop your problem.

Jimbob


----------



## hlafarlett

*Thanks for the help*

Great to have somewhere to go when your at a dead end...Keep up the help guys.


----------



## Jimbob1989

What did u do?


----------



## Underground_Evo

Yea, if that doesn't work try SpyBot S&D, it pretty much goes through your comp and does about the same thing that adaware does. I personnally like SpyBot better though.


----------



## Jimbob1989

Yeah but i use proffessional version of adware.

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

yea, i have/had (cant remember) but i liek SpyBot... i dunno why, just do


----------



## Fure6

i just read this in my magazine, PCWorld last night...and thought of this thread. Go here and download "Browser Hijack Blaster": find.pcworld.com/42752

This is what the mag. says bout it:
"Devious Web sites will be unable to pull a switcheroo on your home page once you've installed Browser Hijack Blaster, a utility that prevents other applications (mainly spyware) from making changes to your Internet explorer settings."

ps. i'm pretty sure that you don't even come on here anymore, so i guess this is for my own personal fun then.

pss. it's free also!


----------



## Zeon

Or if you lock it your self by copying and pasting the following into a blank text file. Then changing the extension to .reg and then double click it. Say yes to allow it to edit the registry. Then you’re done. 

 REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet  
Explorer\Restrictions]
"NoBrowserOptions"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet  
Explorer\Control Panel]
"Homepage"=dword:00000000

I like to do things the hard way sometimes.


----------



## Blind_Arrow

same happaned to me, same search started showing up on my otehr general use PC. i even cleaned my registry fully, nothing happened, even had copied the registry from other good pc to effected one, and changed the values, still nothing, thanks God, this is for general use, and all it takes to re-install the windows, that I did. else if it would have happened on my P-4 (takes a full day configuring and installing softwares)

if u r visitng suspicious (where suspicious means u arent aware of pop ups) sites, better use netscape or mozilla.


----------



## miaeih

Before when I was home, on the "home" computer this also happened and even after using all those software to rid of it and manually editing the registry, it still happened when you reboot the computer. The computer was newly formatted too.
Somehow though, after about 10 times of that cycle (adware, spybot, manually editing registry) it magically stopped appearing as the homepage.
Persistance pays off.. I guess?


----------

